# Venison Summer Sausage Method



## jrsdws (Nov 11, 2021)

Found this on YouTube and found it interesting.....especially in regards to their smoking schedule.

What do you all think?

Seems simple enough but an awfully fast, high temp smoke.  Seems like fat out would be a likely occurrence?


----------



## jrsdws (Nov 15, 2021)

Well okie dokie then. :)


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 15, 2021)

With that venison mix, wouldn’t be much fat out. Pork would be a different story.


----------



## archeryrob (Nov 16, 2021)

At 20% fat content and going to 200° could easily fat out a bologna roll. I've done it.  I never exceed 180° ever in my smokehouse unless I am using whole meats and then I do not need too. Low and slow is best, IMO.

Mine takes time to heat up but I would stay at 165° on that smoker and stay until the IT hits 145 and holds for 15 minutes and call it quits.


----------



## jrsdws (Nov 16, 2021)

Agreed.  I usually stay around 25% to 30% fat content and step up to 170° on the smoker.

I just wasn't sure how these guys were pulling off these temps.


----------

